# FreeBSD @ german ISP Strato, via mfsBSD



## steinex (Jan 28, 2009)

I wrote a small text in my blog explaining how I got FreeBSD running at the german ISP "Strato". As it is most useful for germans anyway, it's written in german.

http://blog.nognu.de/2009/01/freebsd-71-strato-via-mfsbsd.html

If you don't speak german and want to get a server there anyway, feel free to contact me if you need help!


----------

